# Betriebssystem und Spiele auf verschiedenen Festplatten



## TD234 (28. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ist es sinnvoll eine Festplatte für Windows Vista + Programme wie Antivirus, Treiber..usw. und eine Festplatte für anderen Dateien (Filme, Mp3, Spiele) einzurichten?
Besitze eine Western Digital WD2500AAKS 250 GB (Caviar SE16) und spiele mit dem Gedanken eine weitere Festplatte für das Betriebssystem zu kaufen.
Kann mir jemand eine Festplatte empfehlen? Ein Raidsystem oder eine WD Raptor sollte es jedoch nicht sein.
Hab da an eine Seagate ST380815AS 80 GB (Barracuda 7200.10) gedacht oder ähnliches.

Danke schon mal  für Eure Antworten!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (28. April 2008)

Der Unterscheid wird vermutlich kaum spuerbar sein (Splittung OS, Spiele, etc.).


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2008)

es kann im einzelfall ein bisschen besser sein, aber IMHO merkst du davon beim spielen nix, sind minimale unterschiede. es kann aber sein., dass windows selbst ein bisschen schneller läuft, wenn du eine wirklich gute platte kaufst

ne 60-80GB nur für windows ist aber natürlich VÖLLIG überdimensioniert 


ich persönlich finde es rausgeschmissenes geld...


----------



## Chemenu (28. April 2008)

Sinnvoll ist es auf jeden Fall, da du so deine Systemplatte nicht mit Spielen zumüllst. Aber gleich eine extra Platte?
Lohnt sich m.M.n. nicht wirklich, da Geschwindigkeitsvorteile nicht gegeben sind.

Ich würde da eher eine eigene Partition für Windows empfehlen, hat denselben Effekt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2008)

Chemenu am 28.04.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde da eher eine eigene Partition für Windows empfehlen, hat denselben Effekt.


 jeder halbwesg vernünftige user und nicht-noob sollte sowieso für windows (und ggf. für das ein oder andere kleinere programm) ne eigene partition haben, allein schon, damit man den "rest" im falle einer neuinstall nicht mühsam auf einer anderen platte oder DVDs sichern muss   oder noch schlimmer: wenn ein virus "C:" befällt - dann is mit pech direkt alles von C: wech...


----------



## INU-ID (28. April 2008)

Bei Spielen hat man nur dann was von einer schnelleren HD wenn (während m spielen) viel nachgeladen wird (wenn es im Spiel zu Nachladerucklern kommt). Wird nur beim Level-Wechsel geladen, dann verkürzt sich nur die Ladepause etwas. Auf die FPS wirkt sich eine Festplatte eigentlich gar nicht aus.

Und was das Aufteilen auf mehrere Festplatten angeht, das bringt nur dann was wenn zb. Windows während m spielen noch im Hintergrund arbeitet - was in der Regel aber kaum bis garnicht vorkommt. (außer man rippt gleichzeitig noch n Film, läßt den Virenscanner über die Windowspartition laufen - oder hat irgendwelche Serverprogramme laufen, die auf Daten zugreifen welche auf der Windowspartition liegen)

Davon ab dürfte eine 80GB Festplatte (außer der Raptor-Serie versteht sich) auch immer langsamer sein als zb. eine 300GB mit gleicher Drehzahl. (weil die Kleine eine geringere Datendichte hat)


----------



## TD234 (29. April 2008)

Danke für die kompetenten Antworten. Werde dann wohl mal eine Partition für das OS anlegen. Was wäre denn eine angemessene Größe für die OS Partition?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2008)

TD234 am 29.04.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die kompetenten Antworten. Werde dann wohl mal eine Partition für das OS anlegen. Was wäre denn eine angemessene Größe für die OS Partition?




bei XP komm ich gut 20GB gut aus, wenn ich dort dann wirklich nur in ausnahmefällen andere anwendungen installiere, zB tools usw.

vista weiß ich nicht...


----------



## orca26 (29. April 2008)

Mir ist damals geraten worden: Wie? Du bist Spieler und dann Windoof und Games auf einer Platte? Das geht ja gar nicht!  

Habe das auch Jahrelang so gehalten das ich Spiele auf ner extra Platte hatte.Dann habe ich die beiden Festplatten ausgetauscht und mir eine große gekauft.Weil ich keine Kohle für ne zweite Platte hatte habe ich erstmal  wieder Games und Windows zusammen gelassen und sieh da,keine Nachteile.... eher ist es noch bequemer für mich geworden....


----------



## Freaky22 (29. April 2008)

orca26 am 29.04.2008 06:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist damals geraten worden: Wie? Du bist Spieler und dann Windoof und Games auf einer Platte? Das geht ja gar nicht!
> 
> Habe das auch Jahrelang so gehalten das ich Spiele auf ner extra Platte hatte.Dann habe ich die beiden Festplatten ausgetauscht und mir eine große gekauft.Weil ich keine Kohle für ne zweite Platte hatte habe ich erstmal  wieder Games und Windows zusammen gelassen und sieh da,keine Nachteile.... eher ist es noch bequemer für mich geworden....


Naja glaube die meinten dann das du zwei Partitionen nehmen sollst. Eine für OS und eine für den Rest, damit du eben nicht alles retten und neuinstallieren und gerade biegen musst wenn das System mal in die Knie geht, obwohl das heute fast nicht mehr möglich ist  


Es ist immer sinnvoll für OS eine Partition zu haben und für den Rest eine. Wieviel Vista braucht keine Ahnung, durfte gestern mal Vista installieren und nen PC fertig machen und ich hab total die Anfälle bekommen weil  alle 2 Min. bei der INstallation eines Programms das scheiss Ding meine Bestätigung haben wollte, obwohl ich als Admin drin war ....


----------

